# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  romance with strangers

## otakuwolf

i had this dream a while ago that i met this guy at a water park at least i want to say thats were it was and he stared at me from across the cafe i was in i looked  back at him and smiled he was very attractive chiseled face shocking blue enticing eyes and blonde now this normally isnt the type of guy i go after me being the gothic girl that i am but some thing drew me to the guy and i ended up going to his table and talking to him  he had a silken voice i can almost hear it as i type and he gave me strong eye contact too much eye contact i could feel my heart pounding i could see his face flush red as i leaned in closer to him  i could feel his body heat and when he pressed his lips against mine i remember a feeling of familiarity this guy was handicapped  in a wheelchair but it seemed temporary 




i want to know if anyones had similar dreams

----------


## AmethystDragon

Hhhmmm, I have had some similar dreams, not exactly like this of course. Most of my dreams have a guy in it where their in love with me or either already my boyfriend, and it's just weird! Lol 😅

----------


## Appirace

you have some crazy dream that happend to me also i thought it was real at first until i woke up

----------


## oneironautics

I've had lots of dreams about different guys depending on the mood what they look like, Have you considered the blonde haired dude could be a another side of you perhaps less 'gothic' wanting some attention .

----------


## Dthoughts

There's so many random strangers that I meet in dreams. In fact most of my dreams are hanging out with random girls. It's not even girls i've tested guys too. I've been terribly amazed in both lucid-non-lucid dreams how the texture of a naked body feels. You can feel the flesh and the heat it's astonishing. In fact, most girls, now I recall , have some resemblence to a real life romance that never amounted to something in reality. The other ones I meet in malls or on the street in the dream. There's many. I honestly think these are real probables.

----------

